

Samsung solar-powered laptop – One hour use per two hours charging? - karl_nerd
http://liliputing.com/2011/06/first-look-at-samsungs-solar-powered-nc215s-netbook.html

======
ctdonath
Many buyers of solar chargers (esp. moi) are surprised to encounter the
reality: we don't stay in a sunny place long enough to obtain a meaningful
charge. We move, shadows are cast, clouds pass, valuables are stashed &
secured. We don't sit still (save for our ill-lit cubicle caves), we worry
about theft, weather happens.

One hour use per two hours charging is fair given the technology. Short of
extreme scenarios, are you seriously going to leave your laptop out in the
open, most likely unattended, for 2+ hours? or all day?

~~~
moe
_out in the open, most likely unattended, for 2+ hours?_

Balcony comes to mind. But yes, I'd be worried about rain showers.

I think the optimal form-factor for a portable solar charger would be a water-
proof, inflatable umbrella (with a stand).

Such an umbrella charger could double as sun-shade while you're working and as
rain-protection when you leave the laptop out on a table.

------
jws
Full, noontime sunlight with the panel optimally aimed delivers less than 50
watts to an area the size of that solar panel. Multiply by solar panel
efficiency and you are under 8 watts of charging power.

------
meric
Hmm. I bet it has conventional "electric power plug" mode charging too. When
using this netbook outdoors while sunny you'll get some very long battery life
indeed. :)

------
api
Forget Africa... I do both creative writing and hiking, and like to combine
the two. This would be great for that.

~~~
peng
Or you could bring a paper notebook and pen.

~~~
api
I do, but I like to type sometimes. I type much faster than I write, much
closer to the speed of thought.

Whether I like to type or write is a total mood preference thing.

